# Entrada / Salida del sol en la mañana



## Ohilda

No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......

*Modificación del título del hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Camilo1964

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......


¿Amanecer?


----------



## Calambur

Lo más común es decir *amanecer,* pero también puede ser *alborada.*
La puesta del sol es también el ocaso.


----------



## Ohilda

Se que hay otra palabra que no es exactamente amanecer, ni alborada, ni alba, pero no puedo recordarla. hace años que no la uso.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

El amanecer, el alba, la aurora.


----------



## Ohilda

El amanecer y el alba especifica todo y en este caso se refiere solo al sol.


----------



## Ohilda

No, Camilo. No es amanecer, ni aurora, ni alba. Se que esta palabra la usan mucho los pescadores. Algun pescador en el foro?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿El despuntar del día?


----------



## Calambur

No sé qué dicen los pescadores, pero probemos:
*madrugada*, *crepúsculo* (que puede ser matutino o vespertino), *orto*...


----------



## Ohilda

Gracias Valeria. Creo que voy a tener que cambiar la frase porque estoy hablando especificamente del sol, como la entrada del sol, pero la frase no es correcta.


----------



## Ohilda

Gracias Calambur, aunque se que no es la palabra creo que crepusculo seria una buena opcion para diferenciar la accion del sol entre la entrada y la puesta.


----------



## Calambur

Si vas a usar crepúsculo, ten en cuenta:


> crepúsculo (del lat. «crepuscúlum»)
> 1  m. Claridad que precede a la salida del Sol y atenuación de la luz que sigue inmediatamente a su puesta. ¤ Si no se especifica, se entiende el de la tarde.


----------



## Ohilda

Gracias, claro crepusculo es la claridad que precede a la salida del sol, no la salidad del sol exactamente.


----------



## Lexinauta

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......


 
Hola, Ohilda:
¿Por qué el hilo está titulado 'Puesta del sol o...? 
¿Es un error tuyo o se equivocaron todos al responderte? 
Saludos.

PS. Ahora entendí. El título significa 'Puesta del sol o... _lo contrario/opuesto_.'


----------



## Calambur

> *orto*.(Del lat. ortus).
> 1. m. Salida o aparición del Sol o de otro astro por el horizonte.


----------



## Lexinauta

También se dice 'el sol sale', 'el sol se levanta' (y el punto cardinal 'Este = Levante').


----------



## 0scar

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......


 
¿¡La salida es la puesta!? 
En castellano el sol aparece/sale/levanta/raya a la mañana (de dónde se habia escondido/ocultado/puesto a la noche)


----------



## Vampiro

Yo entre el orto y los pescadores ya no entiendo nada.

¿Existe alguna palabra diferente a las ya dadas y que usen los pescadores?
Me gustaría saber cuál es... deben ser unos poetas esos pescadores.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......


 


0scar said:


> ¿¡La salida es la puesta!?


*Oscar*: a mí también me costó entender eso de que la salida es la puesta... Pero como habla de _entrada_ y _salida_ interpreté que _entrada_ es cuando _aparece_ (que nosotros decimos _sale_) y _salida_ es cuando _desaparece_ (que nosotros decimos _se pone_).



Vampiro said:


> ¿Existe alguna palabra diferente a las ya dadas y que usen los pescadores?
> Me gustaría saber cuál es... deben ser unos poetas esos pescadores.


A mí también me gustaría...


----------



## 0scar

Alea iacta est.
Ya está todo dicho
Apuesto que si no es* el* *orto* es la raya,*el rayar* del sol.


----------



## Lexinauta

La única (?) que falta es *'clarear'*.

*clarear.*
(De _claro_).
*3.* intr. impers. Empezar a amanecer.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Puestos a ser poetas...

El murió a la medianoche,
ella a los gallos cantar...

(Del Romance del Conde Olinos)

No es descartable que un pescador tenga que ir a pescar al oír cantar el gallo, o sea, al alba. Ahora bien, no creo que sus sentimientos sean nada poéticos...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para agregar un americanismo que yo nunca había escuchado:
*pangarear*. v. intr. Aclarar, amanecer 
Según leo es o era de uso en Catamarca y Santiago del Estero (norte argentino), así que no creo que sea la que busca.
Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Albor, alba, amanecer, alborada y alboreada y alborecer, aurora, maitines (para los pescadores de hombres), amanecida...

Y clarear, albear, apuntar el alba, rayar la aurora, romper el día, el crepúsculo matutino y las primeras luces.

No se me ocurre nada más, pero tampoco practico la pesca .


----------



## Naticruz

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada del sol en la mañana, se que la salida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......


¿Será sol naciente, lo que procuras?

Mejores saludos


----------



## Pinairun

O, en sentido figurado, el _despertar del sol _o_ el despertar del día._

"... bajo el cielo asustado por el despertar del sol, los pescadores salen a la mar." (?)

Saludos


----------



## seagull1971

Vampiro said:


> Yo entre el orto y los pescadores ya no entiendo nada.
> 
> ¿Existe alguna palabra diferente a las ya dadas y que usen los pescadores?
> Me gustaría saber cuál es... deben ser unos poetas esos pescadores.
> Saludos.
> _


 


Aquí en un pueblo cercano marinero se celebra una fiesta al amanecer se llama *Alborada*. ¿puede ser esa la palabra que buscas?. Espero que mi respuesta te sirva.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> "... bajo el cielo asustado por el despertar del sol, ..." (?)


¡Qué lindo!


----------



## Apache88

Si no me equivoco, la salida del sol es en la mañana y la puesta en la tarde. La palabra alba se refiere a la primera luz que se ve antes de que salga el sol o del amanecer.


----------



## Rodal

Alba, alborada, amanecer.


----------



## Xiscomx

La jerga marinera que usan los pescadores mallorquines, además de algunas de las ya nombradas, para referirse a la salida y puesta del sol es _*romper *o *despuntar *_y *declinar*, respectivamente: *rompe el día/sol*,* despunta el día/sol *y _*declina el día/sol*.
_
EDITO para añadir otro uso.


----------



## Ciprianus

Ohilda said:


> No puedo recordar como se dice a la entrada salida del sol en la mañana, se que la salida caida es la puesta del sol, pero en la mañana como se dice, alguien sabe......



Más que un problema para recordar es un problema de concepto o traducción, el sol a la mañana no entra y ni a la tarde sale.


----------



## Aviador

Apache88 said:


> ... La palabra alba se refiere a la primera luz que se ve antes de que salga el sol o del amanecer.





Rodal said:


> Alba, alborada, amanecer.


También _crepúsculo_. Existe el _crepúsculo matutino_, antes de la salida del Sol, y el _crepúsculo vespertino_, después de la puesta del Sol. Técnicamente se definen por el ángulo negativo del Sol respecto del horizonte y según el ámbito en que se use el concepto. En aviación, por ejemplo, se usa el _crepúsculo civil_ en que el matutino y el vespertino comienzan y acaban, respectivamente, con el Sol seis grados bajo el horizonte.


----------

